# dewalt precision point vs bostitch smartpoint ?



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

im surprised the hitachi you used wouldnt sink nails did you dial up the depth setting on the gun

as for the difference between the bostich and dewalt.. their pretty much the exact same gun.. dewalt simply made a couple cosmetic changes to the look of the gun its a rebranding of it. i havent used the 16 gauge but several finish carpenters that i know have and love them.. they consider them the best guns for the price before going up to a max air, grex or cadex or even a Omer nailer. i have heard the odd case of them jammig up but that happens with every brand.. the odd gun will do that if it does it regularly when its new simply return it for a replacement

the only reason i would lean more towards the bostich is the price point.. from what ive seen both locally and online most dealers are charging more for the dewalt simply because of the name.. in some instances almost 50% more which is pathetic.. locally the 18gauge dewalt was selling for $200 but the bostich is only 129......


----------

